

Anti-Social Networks? We're Just As Cliquey Online - justnearme
http://www.npr.org/2011/02/03/133469245/anti-social-networks-were-just-as-cliquey-online

======
justnearme
Dean Eckles tweeted a likely bias: 25% of Twitter's [US] users are black. With
N=105 and survey weighting error, I'd bet the 95% CI is around 14 - 37%

